# Another Gold Severum Pic



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Another Gold Sev pic to share-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow nice shot ak. the best one of your severum


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated ICEE


----------



## repticland (Jul 25, 2007)

wow i have not been on here in while. nice fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

repticland said:


> wow i have not been on here in while. nice fish


Nice to see ya back around.....

Appreciated Sir


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Still not sure how you get the background all black like that.
/goes and snaps another 100 pics of the tank


----------



## biggy123 (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah, what kind of camera do you have? THose are some awesome pics.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

biggy123 said:


> yeah, what kind of camera do you have? THose are some awesome pics.


No doubt,Is it in you to take a shitty picture????I have yet to see any of your pics that are even remotely a grade down from"Hello I'm a professional photographer may I charge you thousands for your wedding???"


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's a terrific shot AK.
Perfect


----------



## Marine Aquatics (Jan 24, 2009)

very nice fish you got there Ak.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SeedlessOne said:


> very nice fish you got there Ak.


Thanks-

(welcome to the site)


----------

